# Front Lip for 91-92 Classic Bumperskin from a Mazda 626 se 4-door



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Took the day off early friday to go to the Pick-A-Part Junkyard in Anaheim and was going through the Import section when i found a Mazda 626 se 4-Door w/ a 2 piece front bottom Lip, almost the same look as a Civic Hatch Type R lip, around 3" in length, we took the Lip off and i looked at the production date of the 626, it was made in 3-89 which most likely was sold as a 1990 model, so i took the risk and purchased the lip w/ screws/bolts for under $10 plus tax (another reason for purchasing, was that w/ the lip taken off the Mazda, the bumper skin is very similar to the 91-92 classic in shape) Myself and Chris Chan once outside in the parking lot placed the lip under my classic and it fits perfectly.

Tools needed are just a big Philips screwdriver and a Drill, utility knife or dremel.
start w/ mounting the lip at the ends, with the bolts that hold the splashguard at the edge of the bumper skin, which are aligned perfectly in the hole of the Mazda lip, take bolts out and remount w/ the Lip, join the lip together in the middle and find the center part of the bumper skin, drill and mount the lip there w/ the oem mazda screw. The lip is polyurethane/plastic? and will flex, so you will need to have someone bend the lip around the corner to match the curve of the bumper skin, to give the lip more flex, you can cut angled wedges at the plastic/urethane backing support on the lip to get it to mold perfectly around the bumperskin (use all the oem Mazda screws as these are stainless, you will also need someone to hold/align the lip while you drill and screw it into place, the only cutting done was done from the inside of the lip which is not visible once installed ). Total labor time is around 1 hour.

The length of the Mazda 626 lip matched the bumper skin perfectly and looks OEM as the color of the Polyurethane is almost the same as the bottom part of the bumper skin, to revive the color of the lip, i cleaned it w/ Meguair's rubber and Vinyl conditioner, I will be posting pics asap, The fitment is excellent, like the Lip was made for our cars.

Tevs


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Good find Tevs!

Post a pic when you get a chance..


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*No pics yet?*

I'd like to see this.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I have to see this. PICS!!


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

So what year was the 626? 

Nice post, I would like to see the pics when you get the chance.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

PICS PLEASE! theres alot of 626's at the local pick n pull and i would love to try it out on my b13


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Yabba dabba do!!!!!

3/89 would be an 89 model.

I looked on a body parts page and the body style goes from 88-92 for the 626 four door.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

lemme see the pics hehehehehe
http://images.andale.com/f2/125/129/7485064/1050456327803_m626_frt.jpg


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Show me a pic???


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

as promised here is a Pic courtesy of Chris & Bryan Chan, the Classic pictured is Chris's SE-R and the B14 SE-R is Bryan's. Both did an excellent install of the Mazda Lip on Chris's car. It is important to do the install w/ 2 people as one will need to hold/bend the lip in place while the other person drills and installs the screws, also, wedges need to be cut from the support area inside of the lip top and bottom (not visible from the outside) to make it more pliable and easier to form/bend/shape around the stock 91-92 Sentra bumperskin, the install method has been perfected by the Chan brothers as evidenced in the Pics. 

Cheers!

Tevs


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i think by the contours that it should work on my 94 XE


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

awww man thats freakin great *drool*  :cheers: :banana: :thumbup:...ill b at pick n pull for sure


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I can't see the pic...


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

no pic for me either, maybe the bandwidth got used up for the day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

*can't see the picture......*

Can't see the picture. HELP!


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

well i was bored today so i went to pick and pull and look for a 626 lip. i looked around for a bit and couldnt find any. to my amazement there was a 626 with a lip in mint cond. next to a g20. it was easy there was 19 screws total and its a 2 piece lip, connects in the middle. to make sure it fit, me and friend tryed it on a 92 sentra and boo yah it fit like a charm. i then went home and painted my tailights from orange to red using testors candy apple red transparent paint. it looks way cleaner. i also put the lip on also using 6 of the 19 screws it came with. all n all it was a good day, 2 new "mods" that make your car look great thanx sunny. ill try to post pics soon


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Me too! I went down to the local torq and jerk and.... ROTFLMAO!!!! Sorry, I'm tired and stupid shit sounds funny.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'd really like to see a pic of this!!!!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

ditto on the pic...


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)




----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sunny said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still not working Tevs... send me the pic and I'll post it....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Pic from Tevs


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

2


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

3


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

4


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i did the mod yesterday!!!! loook great....i will try to post my pix as soon as possible. mines looks different...cause i have a e model with the unpainted front bumper so it goes red-grey-dirty grey lip....


----------



## ohenry (Feb 27, 2003)

sweet....i would like to see some pics of it on an e...considering this myself


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

OHHHHH!!!!! henry!<-----is that for the ladies.....i dont have n e pix of that mod yet...but i have pixs of my car....can someone send me a PM on how-to post pictures????? plz.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#/////////3*

it gets thumbs up from me...looks clean and simple...how did you attach it??? rivet? 2 sided foam tape?...screws?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> put the lip on also using 6 of the 19 screws it came with


----------



## ohenry (Feb 27, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> *OHHHHH!!!!! henry!<-----is that for the ladies.....i dont have n e pix of that mod yet...but i have pixs of my car....can someone send me a PM on how-to post pictures????? plz. *


Why yes the name is for the ladies... 
You gotta get some pics of the mod....if you can't post them email em to me and i will.....i just wanna see how it'll look on the ole E


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sexy...thats how...I need to take 24 pictures before i can get the film developed. so it will be about a week in due time.


----------

